# Walnut Giants



## Flacer22 (Apr 14, 2020)

I do alot of walnut logging and live edge stuff. Figured I'd show a few monsters from last couple of years!

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 12


----------



## trc65 (Apr 14, 2020)

Holey Cow! Those are some monsters!

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 14, 2020)

Love the pic you're spread eagle on. Well actually all of them but that one made me smile

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## T. Ben (Apr 15, 2020)




----------



## Mr. Peet (Apr 15, 2020)

Wildthings said:


> Love the pic you're spread eagle on. Well actually all of them but that one made me smile



Looked like a few nails below his feet...


----------



## djg (Apr 15, 2020)

Wow, they're pretty big. What did you use to slab them? Looks like CSM. Pretty smooth if CSM.


----------



## whitewaterjay (Apr 15, 2020)

Making Ohio proud there, nice finds!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## TimR (Apr 15, 2020)

Very cool, imagine all the pen blanks in one of em??

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 15, 2020)

Awesome trees/slabs/wood! What do you do with the slabs? Chuck


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 15, 2020)

Wow! Did you happen to count the age on those big boys? Just curious....


----------



## Flacer22 (Apr 15, 2020)

Mr. Peet said:


> Looked like a few nails below his feet...



We have hit anything you can think of in them lol even a hand grande!! 



Nature Man said:


> Awesome trees/slabs/wood! What do you do with the slabs? Chuck



We sell them all over alot of then go out west or Florida Georgia but lots of local ones too. 

We cut them with either a chainsaw mill lucus mill or one guy I work closely with has a 72in bandmill what we use depends alot on what the log is and where it's at and ability to actually move the log. Some logs just simply can't move so big and in areas can't get large equipment too.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Apr 15, 2020)

Wow. That's crazy!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Apr 15, 2020)

Over the years I've bought walnut lumber from Ohio and Indiana. I think it's some of the best you can get as far as color and workability. It must grow faster there than here in PA since ours seems to be harder and denser. @phinds @Mr. Peet Paul and Mark, what do you think? Am I just imagining things again?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## phinds (Apr 15, 2020)

ya got me. I don't pay attention to such things but Mark does.


----------



## Bigg081 (Apr 15, 2020)

Oh boy Oh boy Oh boy!!!! I need to come visit! May need to rent a semi-truck


----------



## Flacer22 (Apr 15, 2020)

barry richardson said:


> Wow! Did you happen to count the age on those big boys? Just curious....


Im a sucker for that actually lol some of them are hard as they have hollow spots and what not but majority of the 40+ in walnuts I've cut (and I mean a log 8 foot plus long minimum diamater is 40+ as majority of those have 60-80in stumps) have been 90-120 years old largest walnut I've ever cut was only 85 crazy as it sounds and I've had one giant that was 160 medium sized when comparing it to other 40+ logs.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Flacer22 (Apr 15, 2020)

FranklinWorkshops said:


> Over the years I've bought walnut lumber from Ohio and Indiana. I think it's some of the best you can get as far as color and workability. It must grow faster there than here in PA since ours seems to be harder and denser. @phinds @Mr. Peet Paul and Mark, what do you think? Am I just imagining things again?



I've cut logs in PA, NY, Ohio, and almost the Indiana line. where I'm actually from in central ohio is area where Walnut prices probably bring more than anywhere else though. Only thing I've noticed is the walnut right here close to home tends to grow more consistent than in other areas. You go south it has more sap wood you go north or towards Pennsylvania it seems to have more growth ring veriation and color is not as good. I can't say there is anything scientific about that answer but it's what I've observed from cutting it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## trap27 (Apr 19, 2020)

Lots of gunstock blanks there.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Apr 19, 2020)

Andy, have you gotten that tree yet in the small picture where the chain saw is on it's nose? Looks like some good stuff might be in it. ............. Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Flacer22 (Apr 22, 2020)

Nubsnstubs said:


> Andy, have you gotten that tree yet in the small picture where the chain saw is on it's nose? Looks like some good stuff might be in it. ............. Jerry (in Tucson)


Ya all of those in pics are cut up or slabbed up.

This is one of the nicest slabs and largest I've ever cut this is also my own personal slab for a table haha it's dry now actually waiting to have table built atm

Reactions: Like 7 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 1


----------

